# Snorkel Your Atv..(RANT)Not Happy!! Anyone Else?



## whitesuspect

I have in the past always fabricated my own snorkels but when I dropped some real coin on a new gade 1k, I thought I should get a professional built kit so it will fit & look nice... So one would think. Tis kit is garbage!!!! They short changed me on the length of some of the PVC (1/2" to 3/4") longer would have been to much to ask for seeing how $164 for the kit wasn't enough profit made for $25 in PVC. I installed it per instructions.. Used 100% silicone on all seems per instructions, tighten all clamps, resealed all outer seems with silicone when finished. 6hrs later I take it for a ride on my front lawn and the F++king engine intake pipe falls off!! because of the design. (trip to home depot) I removed there engine air piping & installed my own, fits great and tight (sweet).. The bike sits for a week in my garage because I work a lot. (silicone is nice and cured by now) Take it to the woods for a ride, hit the second deep water hole... and my bike is over revving and will barley pull itself out. Pull the plug on the belt cover and water city!! Im pissed off because I have to find where its leaking, if I have to track it down I will just replace it all. Has anyone had troubles with snorkel you atv?? Customer support?? I'm going to try to get a refund but I feel im going to end up eating the price of this kit. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## adam6604

I have used them on both my brutes and my rzr, and most of my buddies have their kits too, and none of us had issues :s

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Couple people in my group had same trouble u are, with different bikes of course !


----------



## Polaris425

Bunch of shaty *** rip off pos.... Thieves... 


I guess you know how I feel


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## whitesuspect

Well gentlemen I made a trip to $$ home depot $$ and now spent the better part of the day replacing my cvt intake & exhaust connections that were supplied in my snorkel kit with my own design. I have made all new connection that fit & look better. I had to trim the side panel a little bit (no big deal) I'm not planning on taking everything off before it goes to the dealer for service so I don't mind trimming. Next will be the deep water test!!!! I'm sure it will be fine as my connections are way more tighter then the previous ones. If anyone buys one of these kits for the renegade and needs some pics or parts list on how to correct there issues just PM me.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> Bunch of shaty *** rip off pos.... Thieves...
> 
> 
> I guess you know how I feel
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


Yes sir I do!


----------



## gpinjason

Yep... paying for a kit is a waste of money.. just do some searching and buy all the PVC to DIY.. much cheaper and much more rewarding in the end...


----------



## Musclemckeester

I was dumb and bought a kit from them once, never again. I had problems with it as well. The instructions were pretty useless too.


----------



## lilbama06

AGREEEEEDD!! I got their kit for the 13' outty xmr and it is horrible, there hasnt been one time that ive ridden that i havent had to drain my cvt. WORTHLESS, now im gonna have to go to home depot as well and end up doin it myself.


----------

